# Palma de Mallorca, Spain



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

Some pictures taken from flickr...


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Very beautiful and charming place!! :cheers:


----------



## CVR (Dec 12, 2008)

Gaudi in Mallorca ??

I have thought Gaudi architecture is only to find in Barcelona


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

^^ That's a "random" catalan-styled art nouveau building, you can find dozens of them all over Spain, specially in those places which, as Palma, are very close to Catalonia.


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## setrakso (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice and lovely city! 

I can`t wait to visit Palma!


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

CVR said:


> Gaudi in Mallorca ??
> 
> I have thought Gaudi architecture is only to find in Barcelona


There are some buildings from Gaudí in some areas of Spain like Cantabria (North Coast) and León (Northwest of Spain) 

Palma is a wonderful city, very very beautiful. And Mallorca, the island, is magic...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

my photos from Palma de Mallorca ( now only Palma)


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

el palmesano said:


> my photos from Palma de Mallorca ( now only Palma)


So you liked the car, ha? :lol: xDDDD

Gaudi made some nice interiors for Palma's Cathedral, not so much relevant, but still.


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Xmas time





































De flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Booze said:


> So you liked the car, ha? :lol: xDDDD
> 
> Gaudi made some nice interiors for Palma's Cathedral, not so much relevant, but still.


no... xDD jaja


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

Stunning city!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

whoa. so much cooler than i thought it was going to be. everyone calls it the "key west" of europe, but now i can see it actually is 100x better.


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

MNiemann said:


> whoa. so much cooler than i thought it was going to be. everyone calls it the "key west" of europe, but now i can see it actually is 100x better.


Hey, why is it called the key west of Europe? I've never heard about that. I'm glad you like it, though


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

beautiful city.
thank you for sharing and expect more.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

What a great location, and beautiful city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful place :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

my photos


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful pictures, Sergio. Thanks!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics indeed ^^


----------



## samkoenik (Mar 6, 2011)

*Palma de Mallorca*



christos-greece said:


> Beautiful place :cheers:


I couldn´t agree more. As an island it is so diverse. Having lived here for ten years I still get surprised by the scenery. It is also a hugely popular with walkers and cyclists.

http://www.treadmillsforsaleguide.com


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

Some pictures I took myself a couple of days ago:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Most of the photos are taken from Flickr, but they are truly dire.

Try to be ordered

I start with some pictures of the avenues, or rather the entire area that surrounds "The Avenues" (Avenue consists of several avenues of different names, which borders between the expansion of the city and the old town). around the city to the Paseo Mallorca, through which the stream more "important" in Palma.











The torrent of "sa riera" went through the start of avnidas










These two buildings are the Institutes, the first of Palma. in these institutes studied great writers and siru on "the avenues", next to the torrent of Riera.


The Ramon Llull Institute entrance (the only building you see in the pictures over, because the square divides the two schools)
























































las avenidas



















ugly building...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Plaza España


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

This is the Soller train station, a train to this town, Soller, a very nice trip. The village is in the mountains, and then you can continue by tram to Port de Soller.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

This is the Park of the Stations, a large park in front of "Plaza España" where underground, there is an intermodal station. Is metro station, train station(suburban train) and bus station, that goes to different villages of the island.























































here a picture of the entrance to the station, which is in front of the Plaza España


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

finish 

the pictures are not the best, but I hope you enjoy the tour 

(and nowadays the avenue looks better, some buildings have been restored)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more pictures, now of different places


Booze said:


> Que no salga la catedral en ninguna foto tampoco está tan mal! Es una imagen preciosa y archiconocida pero su presencia es tan preponderante que a veces me parece una simplificación provinciana de la ciudad, como si sólo hubiera ese edificio y después la nada. No es una ciudad sencilla, es rara, dificil de entender y bastante única por varios motivos. El lugar donde no quiero vivir pero por el que siempre tengo que pasar
> 
> Para mi Palma es así:
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more



el palmesano said:


> fotos mias de Palma, pero antiguas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





el palmesano said:


> Plaza de Cort con el ayuntamiento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

my pictures:



































































































from the other side


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more from flickr









...................................


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

inside old city


















part of the old wall, at the top of the wall is located the modern art museum


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

this is the statue of Jaume I, who conquered the island for the king of aragon. The statue is located at plaza Spain, the main city square, and there spend more than half of the urban bus lines, and also in front the plaza is the intermodal train station, metro and buses to island towns


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

This kind of "container" for the garbage can be seen throughout the old town, and
work with a piping system with compressed air.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The marina is very large, repeat, very large hehe, and you can find all kinds of scenes, all kinds of boats and all kind of sizes


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

street Jaume II, commercial street


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

typical quiet and narrow street


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

square at the end of the street "Sindicato" which is the most important shopping streets of the city within the old town and one of the longest


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

City Hall in the Plaza de Cort


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

as I said, you can see all kinds of boats in the bay, many of them very famous


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

modernist architecture in the city


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Palma de Mallorca


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks


----------



## RyDeN (Aug 24, 2010)

*very beautiful!!!*kay:
*I was for 6 days enjoying the beach in Mallorca and it was an amazing experience!!!!!! *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ obviously  hehe

Hope you visit the city


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

all pictures taken from flickr

Queen squere (plaça de la reina)










as you can see in this picture, the buildings of the square have been restored









at the backgroun, the cathedral)








the cathedral from below








and this is known as the king's buerto, below the cathedral, or rather under the Almudaina Palace, located next to the cathedral, where the Queen stays when she comes alone









the palace at the left, and the cathedral at the right








inside the palace


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more pictures



luchimi said:


> hola amigos españoles, algunas fotos de mis vacaciones en Mallorca
> 
> Palma, hermosa ciudad, me gustó mucho
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/scoutbookblog/sets/72157625844636981/with/5387548142/

Palma, San Augustin









la misericordia, gardens and library area









next to the street olmos


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

stairs at the side of the Almudaina Palace


















Jaume III street


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palms of the promenade in the old market area









The torrent of the riera(torrent de sa riera)









Gallery next to the Plaza del Rey Juan Carlos I, though more well known as squere of the turtles









steps in the Old City


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

bullring


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

again the area of the misericordia




































to the right of ^ ^: output is the church of mercy the misericordia









all that is on the right of this photo, street Via Roma


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the environment of the obelisk (Reig Cardinal Square), in the expansion of Palma


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

and, by one of the streets radiating from the obelisk, you get to the avenues


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

my photos











La Rambla de las Flores (popularly known)









area of clubs and pubs on the promenade, but not a weekday haha









Cuba hostel, recently restored, and bar Cuba


















sa riera


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Por la zona del baluard


















views from the museum of modern art, es baluard


















Queen Square, almost opposite to the Cathedral


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mobile phone pictures jeje


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Well, not so old areas that were once very simple and very abandoned were beginning to be recovered

Plaça de Sant Francesc Xavier


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mirendu/5447600743/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the backside of the cathedral








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel-schubser/5496817206/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel-schubser/5496819568/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cathedral

my pictures:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

and this is known as the king buerto below the cathedral, or rather under the Almudaina Palace, located next to the cathedral, where the Queen stays when she comes alone








Cathedral from below









Cathedral and the Almudaina Royal Palace


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

a photo I took from the museum of modern art: Es Baluard









From Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

inside









In 2007, the Majorcan artist Miquel Barceló reformed or the Blessed Sacrament Chapel of Sant Pere


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful! All the spanish cities are beautiful.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks!!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gaudi's contribution


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

both sides


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, marvelous pics from Palma de Mallorca....:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Plaza de Cort (squere), where the city hall is located








olivo de la plaza


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The "Correfocs" and "AtiàrFoc" one of the most important festivals in Palma on the occasion of Saint Sebastian


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

at the left the palace of Almudaina

the background image in the first place the Church of the Immaculate Concepció and further back the snowy Sierra de Tramuntana


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

page where I got the pictures:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

side street museum "es baluard"









old neighborhood which was located outside the walls


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Rambla of flowers (popularly called), or Rambla Dukes of Palma de Mallorca









la plaza Mayor de Palma


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

king's garden, or "s'Hort del Rei" under the palace of Almudaina









view from the wall


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

left, the institute Joan Alcover, on Av Germany, part of the union of avenues that encircle the old town of Palma, which all together are called simply the avenues


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Paseo del Borne, which runs from the Plaza Rey Juan Carlos I to the Plaza de la Reina.
very important fashion firms are located there




















l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mills area "is Jonquet" that are located on the promenade


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

(A run forward from the port to the cathedral, the photos are not mine, are the links the same link provided)

the Lighthouse of the Porto Pi (if I remember correctly)









el paseo maritimo en la zona del puerto


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

can barbera area which is a small harbor for boats that separated from the sea by the promenade










Church of the Immaculate Concepcion, in the area of ​​Jonquet


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

view Jonquet area where the mills are the promenade









los molinos


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El paseo de Sagrera









the ride is the ancient fish market in Palma, recently restored


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

la lonaja, main facade









el paseo de sagrera 



















torrente de sa riera


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

"sa feixina"


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

iglesia de Santa Eulalia









Iglesia de Sant Francesc


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palau March


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

.................


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

(this is not part of the route of SEA) Mills Industry Street


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

plaza de la reina


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Jaume III


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

paseo del Borne









Plaza de Cort


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Can Barbera









http://www.flickr.com/photos/madtee/5545960125/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

paseo del borne








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel-schubser/5496254553/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel-schubser/5496847492/sizes/l/in/photostream/

plaza de tortugas 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel-schubser/5496849284/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

calle union








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel-schubser/5496259357/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel-schubser/5496259971/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel-schubser/5496258191/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ses voltes








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel-schubser/5496812920/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/5701196848/sizes/l/in/photostream/

calle San Miguel








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel-schubser/5496260997/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/freebirduk/4819069553/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beceene/4036360589/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vdbdc/1338352638/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elguilla/5096764792/sizes/l/in/photostream/

la catedral desde el Palacio March








http://www.flickr.com/photos/createsimona/517878575/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

la plaza mayor








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcin_owl/5557166109/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5127765687/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/carferota/3963429694/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lamiradadelotro/5550848669/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, beautiful photos from Palma de Mallorca...:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/5530539106/sizes/l/in/photostream/

la "fira del ram", que es la que se monta cada año con las atracciones, de las que van por toda españa, hoy en dia hay una explanada reservada para estas cosas y con parada de metro








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/5524096192/in/photostream


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/5520607865/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el patio interior este esta en el centro del primer edificio que se ve en las dos ultimas fotos(que tiene esa forma cuadrada)









antes









despues


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

museum "es baluard"








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/5503691421/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/5504285948/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/5520617035/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasjuan/5518620788/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

end of the sindicato street









iberostar headquarters


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

la lonja









molino de es jonquet









old town


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Untitled por terrible_volk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/youichi88/6950879108/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

la plaza mayor


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

sindicato street


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Estaciones park


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Jaime II sreet


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

palacio de la almudaina


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really marvelous photos from Palma de Mallorca...:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976338&page=11


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing island


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks for comment


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976338&page=11


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*photos of Son Vida Sheraton*. Son Vida is a very luxurious neighborhood, there are golf courses, which can be seen in the aerial photo that I put in the previous post, on the top left of the photo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Son Muntaner Golf Clubhouse









Son Quint Golf


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more form Son Vida


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976338&page=12


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

nice pics ..


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you, el palmesano, for showing us that great city :cheers:

[off]...though I think your signature should honour la Monarquía española :lol: 
[off]


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976338&page=14


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely and charming Palma de Mallorca...:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thanks for the nice comment


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976338&page=14


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the airport


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

parking




































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976338&page=14


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976338&page=14


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976338&page=14


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976338&page=14


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

people who speak russian will understand this trailer:

57888212


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Titos (flickr)


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

Mi gusta..kay:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks 



Linguine said:


> nice, lovely photos from Palma de Mallorca. :cheers:


thanks


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

scenes of the avenues


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976338&page=15


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976338&page=15


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976338&page=15


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Please, watch this video because is amazing


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Palma de Mallorca by Alexandre66, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976338&page=16


----------

